# OPI ColecciÃ³n de EspaÃ±a Autumn 2009



## Bec688 (May 5, 2009)

*OPI ColecciÃ³n de EspaÃ±a Autumn 2009*









*Barefoot in Barcelona* 
*Can You Tapas This?*
*Give Me Moor!*
*Pink Flamenco*
*No Spain No Gain*
*Ate Berries in the Canaries*
*Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees*
*Here Today… Aragon Tomorrow*
*Manicurist of Seville*
*Pamplona Purple*
*Conquistadorable Color*
*Bullish on OPI*









Row 1: _Barefoot in Barcelona, Can You Tapas This?, Give Me Moor!_
Row 2: _Pink Flamenco, No Spain No Gain, Ate Berries in the Canaries_
Row 3:_Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees, Here Today… Aragon Tomorrow, Manicurist of Seville._
Row 4:_Pamplona Purple, Conquistadorable Color, Bullish on OPI_


source




Barefoot In Barcelona





Can You Tapas This?





Give Me Moor!





Pink Flamingo





No Spain, No Gain





Ate Berries the Canaries





Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees





Here today... Aragon Tomorrow





Manicurist of Seville






Pamploma Purple





Conquistadorable Color





Bullish on OPI

source


----------



## HairEgo (May 6, 2009)

OPI lately has been just 'retiring' old colours and naming them something else and calling them new again....I can name a pre-existing colour for every 'new' colour there!


----------



## bella1342 (May 6, 2009)

Some of them look gorgeous, but I agree with Gina.


----------



## Aprill (May 6, 2009)

yup, rehash


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2009)

wow, they're very dark, aren't they!


----------



## candygalore (May 6, 2009)

I got the ligthes color in the first row is chocolate mouse i love that color, since gina talks about o.p.i alot i decided to give it a shot and now i know why gina is such a fan of o.p.i they are wonderful i like the purple one too. Thanks for the post becs.


----------



## Lucy (May 6, 2009)

uhm, is that a green? here today, aragorn tomorrow?

if its a creme i might explode with happiness.

that neutral and some of the darks look interesting, but those red and purples are nothing new.


----------



## lolaB (May 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif uhm, is that a green? here today, aragorn tomorrow?if its a creme i might explode with happiness.

Seconded!


----------



## magneticheart (May 6, 2009)

I would probably wear the black but none of the others, not really something I would go for.


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2009)

Seems kinda blah. Too dark for me.


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

LOL and I love the darkness!!


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif uhm, is that a green? here today, aragorn tomorrow?if its a creme i might explode with happiness.

that neutral and some of the darks look interesting, but those red and purples are nothing new.


----------



## nibjet (May 7, 2009)

I've been searching for a dupe for Black Tie Optional since my stash ran out, and I get excited whenever I see really dark colors, so I hope Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees is my color!!


----------



## Lucy (May 7, 2009)

i feel like knowing opi, it will probably be a shimmer. no details on the bottle pics and you can't tell from the displays... i just feel like it's probably shimmer. still, nice colour.


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2009)

A lot of them look dark, but like Lucy said, if you know OPI, what you see in the bottle can be quite different once the polish is applied. I doubt any of them are as dark as they look. Still, some pretty colours there


----------



## candygalore (May 7, 2009)

> LOL and I love the darkness!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HairEgo (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got the ligthes color in the first row is chocolate mouse i love that color, since gina talks about o.p.i alot i decided to give it a shot and now i know why gina is such a fan of o.p.i they are wonderful i like the purple one too. Thanks for the post becs. Chocolate Moose was from the Canadian Collection



If you're looking for a good purple from OPI, Can you dig it? Is my ultimate FAV!


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2009)

Can you dig it, is gorgeous Gina - not necessarily my fav OPI purple, but it's right up there!


----------



## Lackoholic (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally I've got my Espana swatches up! You can see them here:

OPI Espana revisited – part 1 Lackoholic

OPI Espana revisited – part 2 Lackoholic

OPI EspaÃ±a – quick swatches Lackoholic

OPI ColleciÃ³n de EspaÃ±a – release Lackoholic

What do you think? Which ones ones do you like best?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2009)

I like give me moor and manicurist of seville





just a note that while you can post your own pictures up here for us to see, directing us to your website for any reason is against site rules


----------



## Lucy (Jun 30, 2009)

oh my god!! here today aragorn tomorrow, suzi skis in the pireneese, pamplona purple, conquistadorable color....

i'm actually dying of excitement. i was only interested in here today aragorn tomorrow from those promo pics, i thought it would be another boring opi collection but this set is AMAZING. i can't wait for august!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting your swatches. I'm going to merge this with the thread we already have on this collection, so it's all in the one spot


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2009)

Updated with Scrangie swatches


----------



## lolaB (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in love with everything! Well, everything minus the pinks and reds. I hope Barefoot in Barcelona looks as gorgeous on me as it does on Scrangie!


----------



## Keely_H (Jul 9, 2009)

There are only so many colors.

I like No Spain, No Gain


----------



## Aggie125 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got "Here Today Aragon Tomorrow". On Scrangie's pic it looks a bit more metallic that in reality, but it's a very dark shade of green. Love it!

The rest of the Espana collection didn't impress me too much...


----------

